# Help with glass tank set up for my rainbow crabs



## heather87 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ive kept crabs before and always had sand and a lunchbox full of tap water with hideouts e.t.c. However my crabs have always died within 5-6months. I am getting two more and decided I wanted to do this properly this time and need some set up advice. I have a huge glass tank used for fish and wanted to do 1/3rd water and the rest sand with hide outs and plants etc. However I need to know what water filters or heaters I need to keep the water clean and at nice temperature. Plus how deep would I need the water? My house is also very cold so wanted to keep the tank warm, but its glass and has no lid. Any advice would be great. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

we've always kept them at the shop in tropical fish tanks
they will climb to the top/out as any crab.
i would suggest tryin that way, fill the tank abt half way, filter and heater in the water and get a lid to fit so they dont climb up the wires and escape
mayb get a piece of poly to sit on top of the water so they can get out if they want to, or buy a turtle dock type thing on the internet or at ur local fish/reptile shop

hope this helps

Daz


----------

